# Riding Alone



## RetiredFE

Is it just me or does anyone else like riding by themselves??


----------



## Mapei

I enjoy it. I don't feel quite as secure, as a single bicyclist is probably less visible to motor traffic, but the sense of peace and lack of competitive craziness does have its appeal, for sure.


----------



## VinPaysDoc

Ahhh, the beauty of cycling is that it can be a social event or one of solitude. I enjoy both. I will ride with friends when they are able to, but, I also enjoy riding a course by myself. Time to think and observe the countryside in peace is a rare opportunity.


----------



## Cycho

I prefer to ride alone. I don't ride much on public roads as I live near many miles of paved bicycle trails. I ride a slow mountain style bike and pretty much get passed by everyone. I ride for the exercise so I really don't care if other people go faster than me. Also I give folks a wide berth when I encounter them on the trail, the one thing I can reliably predict about people is that they are unpredictable. I don't ride to socialise, bicycling is a Zen thing for me, I ride to clear my mind and rid myself of negative energy.


----------



## Mike T.

RetiredFE said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else like riding by themselves??


I love it. I ride by myself 99.9% of the time. You can set off just when you want without having to wait for anyone, ride where you want, as hard (or easy) as you want and you don't have to put up with all the break-downs that others seem to always have. The more people there are on a ride, the more annoying silly problems you have to endure like -

"Can you wait, I have -

- a flat tire."
- a brake rubbing."
- a loose saddle."
- only one shoe."
- no water."
- to pee."
- to make a phone call."
- to take a phone call."
- to shampoo my hamster."
- a pedal falling off."
- something in my eye."

The list of excuses goes on.


----------



## RetiredFE

I too like riding alone. I just started a couple of weeks ago but I live in Columbus, Ohio and have a boatload of bike paths. I can ride around downtown Columbus, or take a trip to several other nearby towns. I probably will get to know some others this summer who ride, but really don't mind taking in the sights on my own. Good to hear others enjoy it also.


----------



## tangerineowl

If people would stop when I stopped, looked around when I looked around, then sure I'd ride with others 

I ride to get out and enjoy the scenery and clear my head.


----------



## RetiredFE

Hey MikeT, that's a great list. Seeing that I've never ridden with anyone else, never had the privilege of experiencing any of that.


----------



## Local Hero

I prefer to train with teammates. 

But sometimes I really, really enjoy riding alone. My favorite solo ride is a 30-40 minute warm up and then repeats on a 30 minute loop that includes a 10-12 minute hill. I spin up the hill at my perfect sweet spot pace, I cruise around the top comfortable and then bomb the descent on the backside. I don't think I need to touch the brakes once on the entire ride. Sometimes I loose track of time and end up doing five repeats.


----------



## Typetwelve

Mike T. said:


> I love it. I ride by myself 99.9% of the time. You can set off just when you want without having to wait for anyone, ride where you want, as hard (or easy) as you want and you don't have to put up with all the break-downs that others seem to always have. The more people there are on a ride, the more annoying silly problems you have to endure like -
> 
> "Can you wait, I have -
> 
> - a flat tire."
> - a brake rubbing."
> - a loose saddle."
> - only one shoe."
> - no water."
> - to pee."
> - to make a phone call."
> - to take a phone call."
> - to shampoo my hamster."
> - a pedal falling off."
> - something in my eye."
> 
> The list of excuses goes on.


1000%

Group riding is ok...but solitary is where its at for me personally.

The road is my confessional at times. I go to face myself, my demons, to clear my head and to often "punish" myself for my dietary transgressions of the previous week. When I ride alone it clears my head...I love it.

When I'm out on the road, I don't want chatter...or hang ups...or limits...or even someone pushing me harder than I should be going that day.

Every group has the talker, the uber competitor and the "hold up" guy. All are annoying as hell and I don't want them ruining my limited cycling time. Like you every ride is different, every day is different. If I say to myself "Well...this ride will be 19mph average over 30 miles or else." I'm setting myself up for irritation. I go out and set my own pace...and it's rarely that same every time.

I have a few buddies that I like to ride with but like you, 99%+ of my riding is alone.


----------



## 80turbota

I don't mind riding by myself but what I really like is riding with any member of my family. The pace is slow and we really get the chance to connect. When I ride on my own the pace is only slightly faster and there are less breaks.


----------



## bigbill

When I do the group rides here in secluded NE Texas, I typically leave early and do a short loop before meeting up with the rest of the group outside of town. I have a couple of reasons, I've always been slow to warm up and they go off like a shot, and they are complete dumbasses with regards to traffic laws, group etiquette, and about half the people area wearing headphones. I do the part of the ride out on country roads with long stretches of hammering. I like the solitude of my warmup and cooldown. My average speed is a few miles an hour slower than the group, but I own most of the strava segments on the ride.


----------



## Teo

I ride alone most of the time. Mostly cause I like to ride at my own pace and tend to do my entire ride without stopping and at my full speed. I can get through a 46 mile ride in 2.75 hours, the local group that i ride with occasionally, takes about 4 hours to do the same route. It's not that they are slow, it's that they stop every few miles to regroup, talk, eat, adjust and all kinds of other things. It takes way too long.


----------



## nOOky

I like riding alone, I like riding with friends, and I like riding with the faster guys because that makes me faster.

Last night I skipped the group ride and rode alone. I flatted on a lonely gravel road, and having people around with extra tubes and to help is always nice. Generally having company is enjoyable, but sometimes I'm not in the mood. It is nice to have the choice.


----------



## Herbie

over 90% of my riding is solo. I'm retired and can go out when I want not when every one gets off work. I live 3 blocks from being on country roads so I don't have to ride through town, or on a bike trail to meet up with anyone. I ride for fitness, both physical and mental. Having to speed up or slow down for a group or listen to someone annoying or boring would not do anything for my mental health


----------



## Mike T.

Herbie said:


> over 90% of my riding is solo. I'm retired and can go out when I want not when every one gets off work. I live 3 blocks from being on country roads so I don't have to ride through town, or on a bike trail to meet up with anyone. I ride for fitness, both physical and mental. Having to speed up or slow down for a group or listen to someone annoying or boring would not do anything for my mental health


Me too! I'm retired and live maybe 5 blocks from country roads. I set off at either 10am or 1pm on weekdays, depending on the weather. I rarely ride on the weekends as there's more traffic on the roads. I usually use them as rest days. Last year I caught up to a local woman road racer (who I didn't know but I've heard of) and rode with her for about 3 miles while she yabbered on about how good she was and what races she had coming up....blah, blah, blah. She was turning right and so was I but I made the excuse that I was going straight. Then I finished the ride in P&Q and at my normal faster speed; not hers.


----------



## Johnny Gowen

I'm riding solo fixed gear from Buffalo NY to Chicago I.L. (over 500 miles) in memory of a lost friend. I'm raising money for his family. I don't know where i should start tho, and i came to this site in hopes of getting some sort of replies/advice from other people. i ride every day, i just have never done something like this before. Anything, from anyone would be nice.
Thanks,
Johnny.


----------



## spade2you

I ride alone most of the time due to my work schedule. Probably explains why I'm generally good on the TT bike and not very good at mass starts.


----------



## phoehn9111

I have been on two group rides this year, neither of which was a paceline affair.
The purity, austerity, independence, self-sufficiency is addictive for me. Also with
my physical parameters, the ability to strictly control my pace according to the
the moment by moment assessment is of great benefit in my training and injury
prevention.


----------



## ovid9

I prefer riding by myself or with just 1 or two people I'm close with. My dad and I did a ton of riding together when I was in my teens and I still love riding with him. 

I love riding with my wife (though she thinks she's holding me back and won't ride with me much.  )

But, I LOVE riding by myself. Usually I don't like being alone in my head without music or something distracting me, but out on my bike, its just me, the road, and whatever floats in and out of my head to keep me spinning the cranks.


----------



## AndyMc2006

I live in Tucson, lately the group rides start at 6:30 or 7:00 am, I prefer riding at 5-5:15 am, less traffic, peaceful and of course cooler. I like to do these rides before work but also on wknds. It's hard to find people willing to start this early. So, when I get sick of solo riding I mix it up with a group and that holds me for a while.


----------



## Zeet

While I do have many friends, I'm an introvert at heart. While in a group setting, I'm the life of the party. However, most times I feel alone even though I'm surrounded by other people. I feel the exact same way whenever cycling. I actually prefer solo cycling. However, whenever touring, I always feel much safer when there are plenty of other cyclists to accompany me.


----------



## DocRogers

I generally ride solo, but hit one or another of our local group rides from time to time so I don't lose my pack riding skills, such as they are. But generally I prefer solo. my time on the bike is valuable head time for me. If I wanted social interaction I'd take up golf.


----------



## rkdvsm

Okay. The main reason I need to ride with a partner is on the occasion that I need to use the bathroom. As many can relate with me, I have a nice bike and don't feel comfortable locking it outside. If I had a partner then we can switch using the bathroom while the other watches the bike.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## bballr4567

I ride alone 99% of the time. While I like riding in a group, its not relaxing to me. You constantly have to think and be on your toes and its mentally draining, the opposite of why I like to ride. 

I do ride with one or two friends from time to time but I despise riding with people who make excuses as to why we "need" to stop so damn often. Drives me insane!


----------



## spade2you

rkdvsm said:


> Okay. The main reason I need to ride with a partner is on the occasion that I need to use the bathroom. As many can relate with me, I have a nice bike and don't feel comfortable locking it outside. If I had a partner then we can switch using the bathroom while the other watches the bike.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?


I pee outside.


----------



## George M

spade2you said:


> I pee outside.


LOL me to.


----------



## Zeet

spade2you said:


> I pee outside.





George M said:


> LOL me to.


Ha ha! I'd bet you'd never ever, *catch *me doing such a god awful thing like that!...Never!


----------



## Todman007

Mike T.'s list is right on. I've had the experience with one group where we got the date set to do a group ride. I'm thinking this will be good.

On the date, we arrive at the start, chit chat, get ready, set off and the ride leaders' bike takes a dump about 5 minutes into the ride. He bails along with his pal. Peloton is reduced and the ride turns into a rolling joke as all of a sudden people start coming up with time constraints and now have to get back home. That did it for me for that group. 

Previous to that the usual suspects would bail on the ride because they had some other event to attend and had to get home early. 

If your going to ride with the group, commit and stay with it til the end For Pete's sake.

Solo rides for me thank you very much. I'm always first in, KOM, lantern rouge and the life of the party. Cheers


----------



## NJBiker72

RetiredFE said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else like riding by themselves??


I do. I like group rides too, but sometimes I like the solitary nature of the solo ride.


----------



## Mike T.

Todman007 said:


> Mike T.'s list is right on. I've had the experience with one group where we got the date set to do a group ride. I'm thinking this will be good.
> 
> On the date, we arrive at the start, chit chat, get ready, set off and the ride leaders' bike takes a dump about 5 minutes into the ride. He bails along with his pal. Peloton is reduced and the ride turns into a rolling joke as all of a sudden people start coming up with time constraints and now have to get back home. That did it for me for that group.
> 
> Previous to that the usual suspects would bail on the ride because they had some other event to attend and had to get home early.
> 
> If your going to ride with the group, commit and stay with it til the end For Pete's sake.


Back when I started riding, in the UK, decades ago, club rides would start at 9am on Sunday and we'd ride the whole day, arriving home in the early evening. With a couple of cafe stops and some tourist stops, that would be about a hundred miles or so. I don't remember any excuses or people cutting the ride short. But over here in Canada we'd get excuses on thirty mile rides. "Oh I've gotta turn back early as I have to be home by......." Sigh - what happened to commitment?



> Solo rides for me thank you very much. I'm always first in, KOM, lantern rouge and the life of the party.


I've given Eddy Merckx a few severe thrashings on many of my solo rides. He's hopeless on low, sprinty hills.


----------



## rkdvsm

Zeet said:


> Ha ha! I'd bet you'd never ever, *catch *me doing such a god awful thing like that!...Never!


Haha...too funny, but what about if you have to take a dump and don't want to leave your bike outside by itself?

I would like to have a riding partner in such cases.


----------



## ManxShred

I do basically all my riding solo. I did a nice 100 mile ride this last weekend in beautiful weather and just enjoyed it. A guy at work heard I was going to be out and was interested in joining me, but thankfully he pulled out.
I much prefer being out by myself.


----------



## King Arthur

I ride alone most of the time and enjoy it.


----------



## dnice

group riding is a test of discipline in many ways:

- maintaining the paceline when it's going slower/faster than you want
- keeping calm when others display poor etiquette (crossng wheels, cutting in without signalling, excessive barking out of hazards etc.)
- putting up with all the stops that add an hour to the planned ride.

ultimately, while somewhat frustrating, i try to think of it as another discipline to be mastered in my cycling education.


----------



## Vikz250

i love riding alone too. I usually ride with my family on a 10 mile loop trail using my cross bike but if I want to do a more challenging ride i ride alone with my road bike. Its very relaxing to me..


----------



## mikerp

Mike T. said:


> "Can you wait, I have -
> 
> - a flat tire."
> - a brake rubbing."
> - a loose saddle."
> - only one shoe."
> - no water."
> - to pee."
> - to make a phone call."
> - to take a phone call."
> - to shampoo my hamster."
> - a pedal falling off."
> - something in my eye."
> 
> The list of excuses goes on.


Hmm now I know why I ride alone or with my live at home college son.

At this time he is in charge of setting the alarm and getting himself up and fed.
I'll make mix the drinks for the day.
This past weekend he beat me clipping in and heading down the road.


----------



## Mike T.

mikerp said:


> Hmm now I know why I ride alone or with my live at home college son.


When my son lived at home (and was a live at home college son too) he was the only good one that I rode with (he was age 14 to 20). He didn't dare come up with any excuses why he couldn't ride 



> This past weekend he beat me clipping in and heading down the road.


That never happened here. :blush2:

He's been gone 14 years now and lives 7 hours away. There has been no-one since that I wanted to ride with on a regular basis.


----------



## mikerp

Mike T. said:


> He's been gone 14 years now and lives 7 hours away. There has been no-one since that I wanted to ride with on a regular basis.


Sounds like some good memories.
I'm enjoying the time with mine, we are having some good times. Keeps me motivated. 
Sounds like one of you needs to start making some weekend road trips, 7 hours isn't too bad.


----------



## Mike T.

mikerp said:


> Sounds like some good memories.
> I'm enjoying the time with mine, we are having some good times. Keeps me motivated.


They are great memories. We did lots of weekend away mountain bike enduros in those days - plus all the training rides for them (road and mtb).



> Sounds like one of you needs to start making some weekend road trips, 7 hours isn't too bad.


We go up every October (he comes this way also) but it's the worst drive in Canada - past Toronto and into Montreal. He doesn't ride anymore but I took my bike there for the first 3-4 years and we rode.


----------



## Zeet

rkdvsm said:


> Haha...too funny, _*but what about if you have to take a dump and don't want to leave your bike outside by itself?*_
> 
> I would like to have a riding partner in such cases.


Just do what the bears do and take your bike along!


----------



## burobaaje

I usually ride alone. American, retired, live in Taiwan and ride when most are at work. The thing to do here is circumnavigate the island on bike. Last summer I did it alone and loved every minute. People thought I was crazy to do it alone as I speak very little Mandarin, but it was a blast. None of the worries of getting the group up in the morning, deciding where to eat, how far to ride, etc...just me, the bike, and beautiful scenery. Eight days of riding joy!

Circumnavigating Taiwan


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

I usually ride alone. 

On some occasion, I have ridden with friends. Nice to have a casual ride.

Have tried out introductory rides with 2 local clubs.
Drafting really works ... :wink:

Might join one of the clubs just to have the option to do something different. Otherwise much prefer riding alone.


----------



## Floppybike

I am mixed with it...When I ride alone I can concentrate on my own effort, but when I ride with other people, I push the pedals harder


----------



## evs

I wish i was riding with some people yesterday. I rode 48 miles and it was one of the first days that has hit 90. Even though I started at 9:30am, by the end I was roasting. I seriously melted on the last 1/2hour. I could have used someone to pace me back home.


----------



## Rashadabd

My favorite scenario is with one or two equally skilled riders (maybe one that pushes you to develop a little bit). Mountains and forrest are my favorite locales (oh how I will miss you Oregon). Early morning weekends (or weekdays on days off) are my favorite time.


----------



## Fai Mao

I ride alone almost all the time. 

Some of the best thinking I do for my job is on the bike. I essentially came up with the argument for an academic paper I just published while making loops on the Soma last month

I get the cadence up to about 95-105 and once the spin is set just allow the body to work while I think. That means I don't talk much while riding. It also means I tend to pick routes without much in the way of traffic. If I drove a car like that I'd have run over 15 or 20 people by now

I also tend to ride by myself since I ride non-trendy bikes. (Even the Soma with a 10 speed rear end is somewhat retro) I try to avoid dealing with the "How can you live without a carbon fork" or "Don't you know if your bike was 0.00001 ounces lighter you'd be 14 kph faster?" "But this derailleur shifts 0.3 seconds faster" or "I admire your anti-materialist stance" (Which isn't true) or "That's really nice old bike (even if it new) how long have you had it?" or more rudely, "Are you some kind of aging hippy?" kind of comments and questions I get from people in groups. I don't want either the criticism or the complement; I want to ride not talk. Being by myself means I don't have to insult people by telling the truth about how ignorant I think they are so I can maintain my personae of being a genial professor rather than being outed as a crotchety old man with a PhD.

The exception is things like disease rides that I will occasionally do.


----------



## Fai Mao

rkdvsm said:


> Haha...too funny, but what about if you have to take a dump and don't want to leave your bike outside by itself?
> 
> I would like to have a riding partner in such cases.


Go before you leave.


----------



## J9L

Great topic! I've often wondered how others feel about solo rides. I mostly ride solo...it's my me time, reflection time, fitness time..and I like going at my own pace and enjoying the scenery. As others mentioned, I don't want to be on someone else's clock. I do have a few friends I ride with once in a while and I do prefer going out with a buddy if I'm venturing somewhere I'm not familiar with but I don't like big groups of bikers on top of one another.


----------



## morris.je.usn

I always ride alone, I like being able to ride at my own pace depending on the day, my mood, where i'm going etc. I could see where group rides would be fun too though. I'm sure you get to experience different routes you never would've thought to try out.


----------



## gte

I like the extra safety of group rides. Both traffic and road repair wise. I do not like the extra people in a group ride though. Ideally I'd like to ride with a couple of good friends, but that's not an option at the moment, so I ride mostly alone. I started doing group rides inside the city on my city bike before I got my road bike and I'm still doing them, but I get increasingly bored and I can see them coming to an end.


----------



## MercRidnMike

I'm generally a soloist. I do a massive charity ride every year and occasionally do a group training ride or two (generally 3 parts social to 4 parts training), but most of my riding and training is solo. 

Riding solo isn't something that intimidates me as I have a fair bit of experience, have the experience and carry what I need to tackle most minor mechanicals (heck, I built my current mtb from a bare frame...my road bike doesn't have suspension to worry about) and have some basics for bigger issues / medical issues (i.e. phone, small first aid kit, additional layers).

I will admit to pushing myself, though. Longest ride has been 125 miles on a full suspension mountain bike (road ride, one day) and now that I have a road bike, I've been pushing for faster rides (I wonder how fast I can do a Metric or Century...maybe I can see what clip-on aerobars will do for me  ). As nice as a group can be for hiding from the wind and the social stuff, I just prefer being able to do what I want and to have that solitude of me and the road.


----------



## Fai Mao

I also find that I have fewer problems with drivers if I am by my self

In a group there are always at least three or four riders that want ride abreast rather than single file or do stupid stuff to cheese off red-necks or yuppies in cars.


----------



## banosser

I almost exclusively ride alone... I can push myself as needed.. listen to tunes if I want.. take whichever fork in the road I feel like.. I do enjoy riding with others when that presents itself (my wife and I just did the 203.5 mi STP in one day, and it was great), but the vast majority of time I'm spinning with just myself as I often find myself with a weekday off.. and I'm gone..


----------



## stravanator

I ride alone alot. Often in remote places, forest service roads and such. I've done weeklong solo bikepacking trips. I've never had any problems. 
I have been a little nervous seeing groups of ******* guys,when I'm half naked in the middle of nowhere.

Once two days ride form pavment, in eastern WA. I was setting up camp, in the nude, and about a dozen guys on those on-off road touring motorcycles rolled up, my heart rate must have hit 200bpm.:blush2: I turned out they were a bunch of retired guys on their annual trip. They thought it was the best thing to ever happen, they took turns taking photos with me, gave me a few cold beers on rolled on.


----------



## banosser

Yeah.. well if that's you in your avatar.. I can see why they'd want some pics with you.. 



stravanator said:


> I ride alone alot. Often in remote places, forest service roads and such. I've done weeklong solo bikepacking trips. I've never had any problems.
> I have been a little nervous seeing groups of ******* guys,when I'm half naked in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Once two days ride form pavment, in eastern WA. I was setting up camp, in the nude, and about a dozen guys on those on-off road touring motorcycles rolled up, my heart rate must have hit 200bpm.:blush2: I turned out they were a bunch of retired guys on their annual trip. They thought it was the best thing to ever happen, they took turns taking photos with me, gave me a few cold beers on rolled on.


----------



## stravanator

banosser said:


> Yeah.. well if that's you in your avatar.. I can see why they'd want some pics with you..


Thanks :blush2: Yes that's me, I'm in my 30's, and work hard to feel good about how I look. I'm proud of my body, and would use a naked avatar if I could.


----------



## Rashadabd

Um.... yeah, all sorts uncomfortable all of the sudden (TMI).


----------



## stravanator

Rashadabd said:


> Um.... yeah, all sorts uncomfortable all of the sudden (TMI).


Sorry


----------



## Mike T.

stravanator said:


> I ride alone alot. Often in remote places, forest service roads and such. I've done weeklong solo bikepacking trips. I've never had any problems.
> I have been a little nervous seeing groups of ******* guys,when I'm half naked in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Once two days ride form pavment, in eastern WA. I was setting up camp, in the nude, and about a dozen guys on those on-off road touring motorcycles rolled up, my heart rate must have hit 200bpm.:blush2: I turned out they were a bunch of retired guys on their annual trip. They thought it was the best thing to ever happen, they took turns taking photos with me, gave me a few cold beers on rolled on.


I'm sorry but I have no choice. I must respond with the usual RBR reaction to a post like this - *"Pics or it didn't happen!!"* Just sayin'.


----------



## stravanator

Mike T. said:


> I'm sorry but I have no choice. I must respond with the usual RBR reaction to a post like this - *"Pics or it didn't happen!!"* Just sayin'.


 Even if I had the pics, they would get taken down. I've posted naked pics of myself here before, and they were gone fast .


----------



## LostViking

Ride alone most of the time. Sometimes I consider joining a group or finding a steady riding partner then this happens:

I ride up on a group of 20 or so riders, lots of banter and jokes etc. - all of it meaningless dribble to me - I speed up and pass them just to get away from it.

Then I remember why I ride alone most of the time.


----------



## Mike T.

LostViking said:


> Ride alone most of the time. Sometimes I consider joining a group or finding a steady riding partner then this happens:
> I ride up on a group of 20 or so riders, lots of banter and jokes etc. - all of it meaningless dribble to me - I speed up and pass them just to get away from it.
> Then I remember why I ride alone most of the time.


Riding alone, I win every hill-top sprint, every town sign sprint. I drop the greats of the past - Eddy Merckx, Moser, Kelly, Coppi. I'm the king o' the ride. The buck stops with me; there are no excuses.

I did a 110km (68 mile) organized ride last Sunday and, on purpose, started alone, rode alone, finished alone. It's not that I'm anti-social or unfriendly - in fact just the opposite. I passed dozens of riders and I offered a cheery "Good morning; nice day!" to every one of them. I wave to people on porches, cutting lawns, out for a stroll. I'd just much prefer to do *my* ride to the utmost of *my* ability without having to go too fast or too slow. I just got back from a 50 mile/2hr 55min solo training ride; it was great.


----------



## Mike T.

I have an idea. We could have a *Road Bike Review* group ride for those of us who prefer to ride alone. We just pick a date and everyone does their own thing in their own country/state/city/town & route.  Much like the Olympics for those with no sense of direction -

OS for people with no sense of direction - YouTube


----------



## NJBiker72

Mike T. said:


> I have an idea. We could have a *Road Bike Review* group ride for those of us who prefer to ride alone. We just pick a date and everyone does their own thing in their own country/state/city/town & route.  Much like the Olympics for those with no sense of direction -
> 
> OS for people with no sense of direction - YouTube


Isn't this kind of what Strava is for? Kind of like Facebook for those of us that no longer really socialize with our "friends"?


----------



## Mike T.

NJBiker72 said:


> Isn't this kind of what Strava is for?


Pfffttt, no Strava for me. I don't want kids 1/2 to 1/3rd my age going "Hey look....I beat ol' Mike up that hill by 1 second!". Riding alone I can give Eddy Merckx a whuppin' on every ride.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I prefer riding alone although I try to do some group rides from time to time. I have moved several times since I began riding again and will usually go out with a group to learn the best routes in the area, but once I learn those routes I tend to ride alone.

Riding alone avoids most of the annoying and dangerous habits that cyclists unfortunately exhibit. I also find that all cyclists have a slow down-speed up cycle, and finding a group that matches my oscilations is not an easy thing to do. When I first started riding, I rode with a group of 3 other guys and it worked out great. We all knew each other, and rode a natural pace line for up to 150 miles in a day without even thinking about it. We have all scattered to the winds since then, and finding another small group would be like finding a lost friend after years of separation.


----------



## Guest

I just ride alone during the week and lately on the weekends my son comes over and we go on a ride together. I would like to be in a group of Seniors who ride but as far as I can tell I am the only over 65y/o cyclist around my area. But I just like to get out for a ride and either alone or with somebody it's all good. Now golf is just not fun alone. You really need to play with somebody or you are lonely out there.


----------



## NJBiker72

lighthouse54.1 said:


> I just ride alone during the week and lately on the weekends my son comes over and we go on a ride together. I would like to be in a group of Seniors who ride but as far as I can tell I am the only over 65y/o cyclist around my area. But I just like to get out for a ride and either alone or with somebody it's all good. Now golf is just not fun alone. You really need to play with somebody or you are lonely out there.


Actually I liked golf alone. Stopped playing since only have time for 1 hobby but when Inwas out of work I would go to the 9 hole course and work on my game. Lots of fun. Never good at it but enjoyed it.


----------



## dogma65

I always ride and travel alone. Last trip was at a distance of 1,500 kilometers, 18 days. Kirkenes-NordCape-Alta-Rovaniemi (Norway-Finland)
In the camping I meet other traveler, who traveled from Portugal to NordCape on bicycle. Across whole Europe on bicycle alone. 4.000 kilometers.
You feel a rest from other people. And that's the main thing. You have a rest of civilization.
This is a test itself. A test of strength. Checking the moral fortitude.
"The most powerful enemy - are you itself. Only you can defeat him" (c) Zen


----------



## spdntrxi

yes I enjoy it as well…


----------



## albert owen

Riding alone is what I mainly do. 
On a group ride, the only people one talks to are your riding companions which, of course, is fine and enjoyable. 
Riding alone, one gets to meet and talk to all sorts of different folk which is usually makes the experience much more interesting.


----------



## rideorglide

I think the main reason I ride alone is that I'm just not an early riser on the weekend. At least not for cycling, unless rain is threatened. I'll get uo early to surf or windsurf if need be, but the beauty of cycling is it's not tide or wind dependent. It's the most flexible of all the sports I do.

Reason number two -- I doubt anyone's as slow as I am, though I will say a group is better for pushing oneself overall. With other riders I end up 1-2 mph faster, at least, the draft effect or motivation? Probably both depending on the size of the group (except for MTB, then all bets are off)

#3 most of my rides the timing is "play it by ear" and has a lot of other factors, family etc, figured in, and late afternoon seems to work out best.


----------



## Bill2

Mike T. said:


> Riding alone, I win every hill-top sprint, every town sign sprint. I drop the greats of the past - Eddy Merckx, Moser, Kelly, Coppi. I'm the king o' the ride. The buck stops with me; there are no excuses.
> 
> I did a 110km (68 mile) organized ride last Sunday and, on purpose, started alone, rode alone, finished alone. It's not that I'm anti-social or unfriendly - in fact just the opposite. I passed dozens of riders and I offered a cheery "Good morning; nice day!" to every one of them. I wave to people on porches, cutting lawns, out for a stroll. I'd just much prefer to do *my* ride to the utmost of *my* ability without having to go too fast or too slow. I just got back from a 50 mile/2hr 55min solo training ride; it was great.


My sentiment entirely. My neighbor, an old Italian rider, says the same thing: ride your own ride, not someone else's.


----------



## Oxtox

for the last 6 years, I've been doing a specific Tu/Th group ride.

it started small, just 2-4 riders on most days...then some word-of-mouth advertising created a larger group. at one point we had enough riders (~20) to split into fast and slow elements with a no-drop format. it was fun for a while and was the high point of my week.

but, then the usual whiny types that always seem to appear started grousing about the start time, pace, number of rally points, blah blah...

due to the bickering, slowly but surely, the attendance dropped off and we reverted back to the original 'core group' again...that was fine until two new guys started showing up. I seriously dislike one's personality and am annoyed by the other's group riding style (half-wheels, sits up in a paceline for no reason without warning, has no concept of soft-pedaling, etc.).

sadly, I said screw it and abandoned the group and am back to solo riding...just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## Local Hero

This morning I had one of the most satisfying rides of the past several weeks ~ 3 hours solo, with the ipod bumping.

Half of my rides are solo. I really enjoy riding with a single training partner. It's nice to roll with someone trusted, someone at a similar level with a similar periodized plan...someone who will not try to knock my dick in the dirt because I'm tired from 50 races in a season and they're peaking in December. But it doesn't always work out that way. On weekends I do group rides with my team, which can be awesome. During race season, I like the Tuesday night and Saturday morning hammerfests. 

Above it all I like racing! There's nothing like the thrill of rubbing elbows on the final turn of a crit. Or attacking on a hill in the last 3K of a road race. 

Alone, paired up, team, groups, and races. It's nice to be on a bike.


----------



## BikeInCanada

I've always preferred riding alone. I think its just to get away from it all, just get in to my own "zone" and leave everything behind. Not having to worry about keeping up with someone or vice versa.

I guess the downside is I have no one pushing me to be better.

I have done group rides and I do like them. I love talking with other bikers, checking our their rides. 

Just solo is the preference, if the option is there


----------



## BikeInCanada

So ... anyone for a GIANT GROUP RIDE?


----------



## rainxman

I ride alone usually, because most of my friends can't keep up 23 mph for 30 miles. They go at a rate at which I can run after than they can cycle.


----------



## DAG on a bike

Well, I ride alone, with a mate or 2, or in a group.

Every ride is enjoyable for many reasons.

When I ride alone, I enjoy the solitude, the 'me time', the escape from the hum-drum day-to-day issues, and the ride.

I often ride with a mate, or 2. We are similar in age/ability etc. (although I'm probably 10-15 Kg heavier than my companions). We swap routes we are familiar with to mix & match.

I have, over the past six years or so, holidayed away with the bike - 10-14 days riding. Sometimes alone, sometimes with my regular ride buddy.

And, we will all do perhaps 3-4 charity rides with perhaps 500 other riders, or perhaps 1500.

All rides are enjoyable, for their own reasons. The time that the rides are not enjoyable will be the time to hang up my wheels. Can't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Manu3172

I like both. Riding alone allows you to take your time, plan your ride as you want. However you really have to like it to enjoy it. I know for some people it is just impossible to consider it.


----------



## Trek_5200

RetiredFE said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else like riding by themselves??


Riding alone has the benefit of letting you start and finish when you want to. I find plenty of cyclists to converse with on the road should I wish to. I like riding with others when doing new routes or seeking to push myself a little in the speed dept. There are pros and cons to both.


----------



## obed

I have never been on a group ride. I expect that someday I will do one.
I just started riding this last july for health reasons. I am 63 years old and no longer fat but still slow.
I ride alone 5 days a week and with the wife 2 days a week... the 5 days are for the ride, the 2 days are to be with the wife.


----------



## Trek_5200

obed said:


> I have never been on a group ride. I expect that someday I will do one.
> I just started riding this last july for health reasons. I am 63 years old and no longer fat but still slow.
> I ride alone 5 days a week and with the wife 2 days a week... the 5 days are for the ride, the 2 days are to be with the wife.


Riding with the wife counts as a group ride.


----------



## adenough

Here in the UK Sunday CTC rides still start at 9am. I enjoy riding in a group and they are full of different characters and we always have a laugh. I do enjoy the all male company. Boys day out. It is usually a long day with coffee and lunch stops. I'm not a great hill climber and struggle as the lighter guys whizz past me. I do find once on the flat in the middle of the group I am constantly braking which is annoying and if some of the younger crowd are out on their carbon steeds it can be a bit pressurised.
Funny, once I peel off for the last couple of miles home, I relax as if their is a weight off my shoulders.
In the week I ride solo, except for when my son joins me and then it's good to stop at the coffee shop and chill out. Precious moments with our kids even though he is now in his thirties. I'll always drop everything when he rings to suggest a ride. I want him to remember riding with his dad. I always seem to pay though.


----------



## vic bastige

Hey, it's Chuck Liddell!


----------



## Mike T.

You have a Harry Hall?


----------



## adenough

Mike T. said:


> You have a Harry Hall?


Who has?


----------



## Mike T.

adenough said:


> Who has?


Whoever owns that blog linked at the bottom of your posts.


----------



## adenough

Mike T. said:


> Whoever owns that blog linked at the bottom of your posts.




Oh right. Yes. My Harry Hall. Lovely bike. 1985. Made in Manchester. Harry Hall was the mechanic that put Tommy Simpson back on his bike just before he died in the TDF.
The shop still survives in Manchester. I don't think they make their own bikes anymore.
Thanks for viewing my blog. I was confused. Didn't think anybody read it. LOL.


----------



## Mike T.

adenough said:


> Oh right. Yes. My Harry Hall. Lovely bike. 1985. Made in Manchester. Harry Hall was the mechanic that put Tommy Simpson back on his bike just before he died in the TDF. The shop still survives in Manchester. I don't think they make their own bikes anymore.
> Thanks for viewing my blog. I was confused. Didn't think anybody read it. LOL.


Ahhh, needed a memory-jogger eh? Oh I know all about HH. I shopped at his Hyde Rd shop (was near Belle Vu) in the mid-60s when I was a mid teen. I paid my Campagnolo crankset off at 2/6d a week until I had the 12 pounds paid off . Their downtown Manchester store got blown up in the Irish bombing of the Arndale Ctr and now they have another shop - run by his sons as Harry isn't with us anymore. I now live in Canada (was from Oldham) and I know a guy not far from me, over here, who has a HH - he was from M/c. I wish I had a Harry. No, they don't make them anymore - not since lugged steel lost its popularity with the racing crowd.


----------



## adenough

You must be the same age as me. I used to go dancing [well chasing girls] at Belle Vue on Sunday nights in the mid 60s.
Do you wish you'd stayed Oldham?


----------



## Mike T.

adenough said:


> You must be the same age as me. I used to go dancing [well chasing girls] at Belle Vue on Sunday nights in the mid 60s.
> Do you wish you'd stayed Oldham?


I'm 66. We used to go to the Domino Club night club that was just up the street from Belle Vue - probably close to where the Vel now is 

"Do you wish you'd stayed Oldham?"

Not from what I've heard it's like anymore. I was really from Chadderton. I miss the terrain for riding - Lancs & Yorks moors, Peak District etc. I read your post on the CTC rides. We'd head out from Oldham on the Sunday CTC ride and we'd be gone all day too, coming back close to dark. Those were the days. I do all the old rides via Google Streetview now and it's awesome. I still get Cycling Weekly so I keep up on the Brit scene even though I've been over here for 46 years. The TdF in Yorkshire is going to be massive this summer. Go Cav on Day 1.


----------



## adenough

My son lives in Chadderton.
Yes everybody is looking forward to the TDF. All the accommodation is already fully booked. Our club is riding over for the start.
I sometimes hate the terrain. Those hills around Saddleworth and up over to Marsden and back can really beat you up on a windy day. We do those routes a lot out of Bury. But we don't have any bears to avoid though, some of Rochdale and Oldhams natives can be worse.


----------



## expatbrit

Man. More ex-pats.  I lived in Manchester before I moved over here as well, albeit in the 90s.


----------



## Bill2

BikeInCanada said:


> I've always preferred riding alone. I think its just to get away from it all, just get in to my own "zone" and leave everything behind. Not having to worry about keeping up with someone or vice versa.
> 
> I guess the downside is I have no one pushing me to be better.
> 
> I have done group rides and I do like them. I love talking with other bikers, checking our their rides.
> 
> Just solo is the preference, if the option is there


You took the words outta my mouth. I enjoy riding with others now and then, but a bike has always meant freedom to me. I feel the same joy riding into the unknown alone today that I felt as a kid.


----------



## 499

Been riding for a short time compared to others here and solo rides work well for me....Group rides can be hard work, no etiquette from some, different riding speeds, those that continually want to chat, every1 wanting u to follow them......

I love getting on my bike 2 water bottles (cause its damn hot in perth) and i just head south spinning and taking it all in, quietly. One coffee break then back into

Thats wots great about cycling, u can make it wot u want it to be, any day of the week


----------



## bigjohnla

I ride solo often just to relax. It is a great way to unwind after a long day at work. You can set your own pace or venture off on an unplanned exploratory ride. If something interesting pops up you can enjoy it for as long as you like without holding up a group. I do find that I work a bit harder on a group ride. If I am training for an event, I will ride as many group rides as I can. Even then, if I ride 4 rides a wek one of them will be a solo with a fun stop for coffee or a snack just for fun.


----------

